# Spotted 4-5 R8's on a car carrier M1 yesterday



## danieltt (Oct 23, 2006)

Spotted 4-5 R8's yesterday coming out of Leeds on the M1 all in the packing.

Are these babys officially released now then? Cant wait to see one on the road in all Glory!


----------



## PJLarge (Mar 6, 2007)

Pentraeth Audi on Anglesey have one in the showroom, but it's under covers until the official launch.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Cardiff Audi have one in their showroom and it has no cover!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

bigrich said:


> Cardiff Audi have one in their showroom and it has no cover!


Guess where i'm going tomorrow then. :lol:


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> bigrich said:
> 
> 
> > Cardiff Audi have one in their showroom and it has no cover!
> ...


I popped there on the way home for a look the other night just to see what they have there, was well surprised that they had one there. Got a cracking photo of it on my phone! Looks the bollocks in silver too!

Not got plates on though, so no test driving for anyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

bigrich said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > bigrich said:
> ...


Might have to have a chat with them seeing as i have one on order. :wink:


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> bigrich said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...




Where are you based? Thought you had yours on order from Swansea?

My experience of Cardiff Audi was crap compared to Swansea, I guess if you're paying Â£80K+ for something then their a little bit more prepared to help you! 

If you need a hand test driving it, then I'm in between Cardiff and Swansea...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I fell out with sinclairs a long time ago, and yes swansea.
Not ordered it from Cardiff audi either.
Ordered it from somewhere where one of the sales staff was in the forces with me, so, earth will be moved to keep me happy.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Did they look something like this;


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Derby Audi (Pride Park / John Fox) have a black one. If you ask nicely they take the cover off and show you...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

F*ck me that looks good 8)

Either the angles or the colour make it look very different to regular shots of the R8.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Black is back. :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Black is back. :wink:


Black is the new silver.......so they say. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Better be, the one i've ordered is black.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Better be, the one i've ordered is black.


I'll trade you 3 kids and a dog for your R8, quite economical if you discount uni fees and don't feed them. Maybe not the dog.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

ratty said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Better be, the one i've ordered is black.
> ...


See, this is where you went wrong. Too late now. :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Yes tell me, you always find out too late. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I could sell hindsight by the bucket load.

Never mind, rambo 3 is on bbc1 later, might cheer you up a bit.

And look at it this way, at least youve seen one in the flesh, i havent.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I could sell hindsight by the bucket load.
> 
> Never mind, rambo 3 is on bbc1 later, might cheer you up a bit.
> 
> And look at it this way, at least youve seen one in the flesh, i havent.


And not a pretty sight.....


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

danieltt said:


> Spotted 4-5 R8's yesterday coming out of Leeds on the M1 all in the packing.
> 
> Are these babys officially released now then? Cant wait to see one on the road in all Glory!


Was this late on about 8.30pm ish. Cos I saw perhaps the same transporter on the M18 a bit earlier. All the R8's were on the top and under the white Audi covers, only the front grille and wheels were visible.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Birmingham Audi have got a silver one in their showroom (uncovered).

Looks very 8) .


----------

